# clone



## potluva (Apr 6, 2005)

finally got everything together and started got a clone from a friemd (blueberry) but was wondering how bad a clone should look mine is kinda droopy and the leeves all seem to be wilting alittle.


----------



## Goldie (Apr 6, 2005)

How big is it and what size pot is it in? What kind of light do you have on it?


----------



## potluva (Apr 7, 2005)

ive got 105 watts of floro on it, untill tomorow im going to go 160 watts, the clone is about 6 inches right now its in a small perlite starter pouch inside a  5 inch brown organic material pot with holes in it witch is inside a 6inch clay pot with soil and i gave it root hormones and plenty of water but it looks even worse then my last post aaahhh! help! i feel like its going to die  if it does my boy says he'll give me another   but hopefully i  can  save it what do you suggest? i planned on rooting it then growing it for awhile untill i got good rutes then i was going to transfer to a bubbling bucket system under the floro. if i get another clone what should i do to make it transfer more succesfully?


----------



## Goldie (Apr 7, 2005)

Did you put it directly into soil? That may be why its so droopy. It takes them a while to start rooting in water - longer to root in soil.


----------



## potluva (Apr 7, 2005)

so i should stick the clone directly into a cup of water and pour in some root hormone and that would work better?  then i should place that cup under the lights?


----------



## Goldie (Apr 7, 2005)

I DON`T KNOW IF THAT WOULD HELP IT OR JUST SHOCK IT MORE. AUTO IS THE CLONE MAN - HE`LL BE ALONG IN A MINUTE...(accidental caps - sorry)


----------



## automatic (Apr 7, 2005)

ok so let me get this straight....
1. You cut and placed into dirt? what kind of dirt?
2. You plan on transferring to a bubbling bucket later?
3. I'm the clone man?!?!! LOL

The key with clones is humidity... as that is the only means they have to get water/nutes through the capillary walls of the leaves/stem. Think of it as taking away the root system of your plants. Get a humidity dome on that sucker and drench the soil!!! Then leave it alone!!!!
Now if you are planning on going to the bubbling bucket...then you should have before placing it in dirt just put the clone in a rockwool cube and stuck it in the bucket...well not IN the bucket but in the hydroton on top of the bucket...no h. dome.

Sooo.... here is your plan of action:
1. Put Humidity dome of existing clone. You can use a two liter bottle cut in half. 
1 1/2. Pray!
2. Get rockwool cube or you can use a wad of fiberglass and get it wet.
3. Cut the end of the clone at a 45 degree angle and mold the rockwool/fiberglass around it.
4. Stick the rockwool cube in between the hydroton(clay pellets) in your net pot on the top of your bubbling bucket. Use a very very low nute solution or even better just plain h2o.


Just a side note but I almost never using rooting hormones but if you do, you should use cloning gel not the powder.

hope this helps.


----------



## potluva (Apr 7, 2005)

i cut it dipped it in liquid root hormone put it into an expanded pete pellet then placed it on top of my lava rocks inside my Bub buck i put the top half of a 2 liter bottle with the cap on over it. then i watered down the pellet real good and added alittle hormone plus i sprayed down the 2 liter to get some moisture in there. its looking progressively worse i think ill have to restart. how much should it be wilting and drooping is this normal?


----------



## Goldie (Apr 7, 2005)

Hee hee hee:::laughing with head under desk:::I told you he was the clone man.


----------



## automatic (Apr 7, 2005)

dont use any more water now and let it sit.....
make sure it is in a warm place.
The green is fine...but you dont need a humidity dome with a bubbling bucket...as the bucket provides the humdity. I've never had much luck with peat pellets, but thats just me, other people have...

It maybe too late now...but atleast ya learned from it right!


----------



## automatic (Apr 7, 2005)

NTC might be better for this one...I think he has way more hydro experience than me...
auto-


----------



## Goldie (Apr 7, 2005)

Hey, I didn`t nickname him "supergrower" for no good reason!


----------



## potluva (Apr 7, 2005)

thanx for all the help guys


----------



## automatic (Apr 7, 2005)

no problemo...we'll keep our fingers crossed for ya, what strain is it btw?
peas,
auto-


----------



## potluva (Apr 7, 2005)

blueberry   -hey i heard that u should cut the leaves off the clone and only leeve the center stalk is this true or a load of **


----------



## automatic (Apr 7, 2005)

**!!!! Dont do it!!!! 

You can cut the tips off the leave but not the whole leaf.

Blueberry is nice, just becareful with nutes, most BB are nute sensitive...


----------



## Goldie (Apr 7, 2005)

Here are the search results for blueberry from the OG strain guide. 


http://www.overgrow.com/strainguide.php?a=search&q=blueberry&searchsortby=relevance


----------



## potluva (Apr 9, 2005)

pretty sure my first attempt is bunk! all my clones leeves are dried out and wilted basically. The stem or stalk are still nice and green though. will it come back to life i heard rooting can take a week and that then my clone will start to come back to life? does anyone know a good link to a step by step cloning process with pics so i can see how a clone should look?


----------



## Goldie (Apr 9, 2005)

Potluva, bookmark this link - it has about 100,000 Q & A`s on growing weed...

http://www.overgrow.com/


----------



## potluva (Apr 9, 2005)

thanks that was a helpful link for sure


----------



## Goldie (Apr 10, 2005)

Yes, it is. I have read it every day for 6 months or so...and I feel like I still have things to learn...


----------

